# CIBC refunding 1.4 million credit card customers ...



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

*CIBC refunding 1.4 million credit card customers for years of improper fees*

https://ca.yahoo.com/finance/news/cibc-refunding-1-4-million-180600970.html

Not sure this falls under Frugality but what the heck ... I wonder if this refund includes "mysterious or potentially improper interest charges" that I have never been able to figure out! :confused2:


----------

